
Paris Wants to Grow 'Urban Forests' at Famous Landmarks - chuckgreenman
https://www.citylab.com/environment/2019/06/paris-trees-famous-landmarks-garden-park-urban-forest-design/591835/
======
baud147258
It's just a PR coup by the current mayor, who has obviously nothing better to
do.

